# Dinette Slideout Issues On 2007 28krs



## ukulele4u (Oct 4, 2007)

Hello all!
I'm new here as well as a new owner of a 2007 28KRS.--That's the good news!

The bad news is, I got to use it once & had to take it back to the dealer due to a punch list of items that were wrong. Things that I would have thought should have been checked before delivery of the unit to me. The chief of which is the slideout (dinette) not working properly.

Has anyone else out there had any problems w/theirs?

Mine is not closing all of the way on the front (leading edge) at the bottom. AND, it is actually working itself out/open when the trailer is in motion.--Obviously this should NOT be the case. The dealership is saying I should buy some sort of braces to put on the inside to keep this from happening. I say that's bunk, especially since that doesn't address the issue of it not closing all of the way. Plus if that were needed (by design), they should have been included w/the unit.

Any suggestions, advice or info would be greatly appreciated as I'm at my witts end.

Thanks,
Rob


----------



## Tim P (Jul 29, 2007)

ukulele4u said:


> Hello all!
> I'm new here as well as a new owner of a 2007 28KRS.--That's the good news!
> 
> The bad news is, I got to use it once & had to take it back to the dealer due to a punch list of items that were wrong. Things that I would have thought should have been checked before delivery of the unit to me. The chief of which is the slideout (dinette) not working properly.
> ...


Yes and no. My '08 28'KRS does not close all of the way either (at the bottom). More correctly, it squishes the gasket tight at the top, but near the bottom the gasket is loose and barely contacting the side of the trailer...sort of like the whole thing is at an angle. I don't know if this is "adjustable" but it may take a call to Keystone to get to the bottom of it. I have driven thru heavy rain and it hasn't leaked or been a problem. However, I don't have a problem with the slide coming out while traveling. At least not in the 4 lengthy trips we have taken. Please post if you get anywhere w/ your dealer or Keystone as my "bandwith" for messing w/either is very narrow right now!
((p.s.- look at the bottom rail closest to the front of the trailer, under the slide. Do you see a little rectangular piece of metal w/ an allen screw? If so, I believe this is a sensor and makes the slide motor stop when it hits a certain spot. Try moving it toward the OUTSIDE of the trailer an 1/8" of an inch or so. See if it helps. Some of the slide set ups are different so yours may be different. ))


----------



## BeachHut (Aug 1, 2007)

First of all







. Its a great site with tons of great information.

We also have the 2007 28KRS with the u-shaped dinette. When closing our slideout, the top hits first and then the bottom draws up tight to the side and it doesn't come open while driving. My husband suggested that the mechanism isn't locking properly if its opening while being towed.

Sorry for your issues and that you haven't gotten to enjoy the "Roo" more.







I'm sure others on the site will have more input. Keep us posted as to how it resolves.


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

Hi ukulele4u


















We have the 28krs and have not had any issues with our slide (knock on wood!).

Our friends have a 29bhs and were having problems with their slide slipping out about 3-4 inches while towing and would have to pull over to bring it back in. They took it back to the dealer for the 3rd time and were finally told that the brake was never set on the slide.

Not sure if this is what's going on with yours, but it's something to ask your dealer to check...

Hope you get this issue corrected soon so you can get out and go camping!

p.s. Where are you from??


----------



## beachbum (Nov 27, 2006)

beachbum said:


> Here's a link to the Lippert manual. Our 'Roo is 07.
> http://www.lci1.com/Service%20Owners%20Man...lideout-Web.pdf
> david


welcome to the site. The slide on our Roo fits like Tim P's and we have a small amount of "drift" during travel. Nothing major, so I've taken no action, other than monitoring it during travel. Here is a link to the Lippert manual. 
http://www.outbackers.com/forums/index.php...st&p=241640 
I'm afraid to try the adjustment thing myself. Let me know how it works out for you if you try it .
david


----------



## Scoutr2 (Aug 21, 2006)

I think your dealer is trying to pull a fast one. His answer is a bunch of bunk, and he knows it. Your slide should close evenly all the way around. It sounds like it just needs some adjustment.

Tell him that you checked with us, here at Outbackers.com, and we said he's full of hot air! (I hope I'm not speaking out of turn for anybody.)

What dealer is this, anyway? So I can be sure to steer clear!

Mike


----------



## AttilaTheHun (Jun 25, 2007)

I tell you! That is unbelievable what some of these dealers and companies try to get away with. I would tell the dealer to go pound salt and what the heck does he take you for some kind of fool??? I am sick and tired of these companies not taking responsibility of their workmanship when you pay your hard earned dollars for half a$% workmanship. This is a huge reflection of what is wrong with our country today. Nobody wants to take responsibility for thier actions. I would tell that dealership they better get their act together or you will be on the phone with Keystone and giving them a piece of your mind on what kind of dealership they are. Buy some kind of brace and you install it on your slide!!!! Ask the service manager is he smoking something????? Rob, I would not let this go, I would demand them to align that slide properly and fix it the right way or else!!!! 
Good Luck!


----------



## Burnzy (Jan 22, 2007)

BeachHut said:


> First of all
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Same here...we have the 28krs and the same issue with closing. No "drifting" either. The dealer telling you to attach something to keep it from drifting open is a bunch of bunk.

Regards,

Scott


----------

